

20 CEOs in one company - PuchtaOla
https://softwaremill.com/20-ceos-in-one-company/

======
hardwaresofton
I think you should read the tyranny of F/OSS -- There are some interesting
opinions in there -- having no structure does not always work out like you
would think, secret social structures still get created.

[http://satifice.com/post/the-tyranny-of-open-1](http://satifice.com/post/the-
tyranny-of-open-1)

~~~
walshemj
Yeh no managers 20 CEO's but I bet there aren't 20 owners :-)

Even worker coops have a CEO and management its just that all the employes are
the share holders which is a bit more manageable at scale.

~~~
hardwaresofton
Yeah I'm kind of worried that in reality, though there isn't a 'structure' it
will devolve into something worse than high school girls trying to get dates
for prom

And the scale they're doing it on is also alarming, but I'm relatively new to
the startup scene, so maybe I'm wrong

 __ALSO __\- They should look at the problems that Valve has had in the past
with a "flat" structure

------
mathattack
Will this scale past 150 employees? (I know, that's a high class problem, but
it will come if they are successful.)

~~~
claybinion
Valve Software has a similar flat organization structure. You can view their
employee handbook on their website[0], which outlines it pretty well(from the
inside).

From what I've read[1], scaling of the small development/production groups is
the pitfall.

[0][http://media.steampowered.com/apps/valve/Valve_Handbook_LowR...](http://media.steampowered.com/apps/valve/Valve_Handbook_LowRes.pdf)

[1][http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-07/09/valve-
managem...](http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-07/09/valve-management-
jeri-ellsworth)

~~~
mathattack
Valve is the one I had in mind. I've read of some challenges they've had
scaling. 50 and 150 seem to be magic #s in terms of organization size, and
adding formality.

~~~
PuchtaOla
Thanks for your comments. So just to make it clear, we've introduced this
model, as we want to stay relatively small and to avoid second line of
management. Valve's example shows the cons of the model in a really big
organization, while we are 20 ppl, friends and family and we know each other
really well. Plus being devoted to agile makes us solve problems really
efficiently. I'm not trying to say that the model is perfect and we won't make
any mistakes, but for sure we will avoid the biggest problems with scaling.

------
podviaznikov
It's great to see more and more people adapting flat structure, financial
transparency and so on.

~~~
PuchtaOla
Thanks for your comment. We will keep you posted on how the situation evolves.

